# 16ft Sandpiper Skiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1323291482


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/22548-sandpiper-boats.html


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

I was kind of obsessed with the Privateer 16 for a while and came across the sandpiper. Like the Privateer I think it has quite a bit of wood in it and if I remember the sand piper was not self bailing. Both can have rot problems.....but as far as I am concerned both have beautiful downeaster lines. Sounds like a great fishing boat.


----------

